# Haven Naturals



## Winniesdad (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been lookin for a decent dog food at a decent price. Seems like this one might be OK. As a bonus they stock it at my rural grocery store. It's the only kibble they have that I would consider feeding. And it's pretty cheap. An 8 pound bag costs me $9. I'm not saying its as good as the premium brands but it seems to be a nice middle ground.

I worry a bit about the beet pulp but it has named meat meals, no corn, soy, or wheat, and no by products.

Here's a link to the ingredients:

Kent Pet Foods - Haven Puppy


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aside from that beet pulp it looks pretty darn good, actually!


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm laughing at myself here - I didn't pay attention to the fact that you were looking at the Haven Puppy - I was looking at the Kent dog foods, mortified, thinking to myself, what the heck is ranmiller talking about, it looks good, this stuff is garbage!! LOL.

Anyway, the Haven is definitely better than the Kent.


----------



## Winniesdad (Nov 25, 2008)

I might have found another one. By Nature is the name of the company and here's some product info:

By Nature™ - Natural and Organic Nutritionally Complete Dog Food

The ingredients look good and I can get a 33 pound bag for $38. Compare to that with a 33 pound bag of Solid Gold which costs about $54. Nothing at all against Solid Gold or Wellness but its nice to see some foods out there that everyone can afford (really only a little more than Dog Chow and less then Ekenuba or Iams).

Hoping to find one more good and cheap dog food to fill out my kibble rotation!


----------



## crimedog (Nov 27, 2008)

I am using the Kent Native brand of food, the ingredients seem good, and I emailed them about whether the fish meal contain ethoxyquin. Got an email back from them saying "There is no ethoxyquin in Native products."

So I hope this is correct. My dogs (Vizsla's) love it, I am using the Level 3 to try and keep weight on them during hunting season.

Native


----------

